# Opti3201D & O/S Alpine 3527s guts, and help needed with RT202



## the_dealer (Apr 18, 2013)

I bought the Lanzar Opti3201D awhile back and it wouldn't fit where I needed it to, so before I sold it I popped it open. These days you look in an amp and it's like they put 50lbs of stuff in a 5 lb bag, but the Lanzar was the complete opposite. Wish I could've gotten to mess with it though. 


I picked up this Alpine the other day for $10, which I was a little hesitant and was somewhat scared of what I'd see. One of the rca's is broken, its missing some terminal screws, and the outside is beat up, but I was shocked when I pulled the bottom covers(well partly because of the big ass spider that came out). 





... and the money shot


The guy said it worked and he had been running it like a 2 channel, but I wanted to fix the rca and have a look before I went hooking **** up. I'd say $10 isn't bad at all. 

Now for the Mtx, there's a high school kid from down the street that comes over to watch while we're playing around with audio stuff. The kid buys this Road thunder RT202 for $45 to run an IDQ 12v3 he got off my buddy. Lol $300 sub and $45 amp. I helped him wire it up, but the damn thing blows the fuse on the amp as soon as it gets remote signal. Does the same thing on bench power as well. Since he spent all his money on the sub I told him I'd have a look at it and he could borrow my old beat up Sound Ordnance 350w(decent amp btw). I remember what it was like to be 16 and just want some bass. Except I didn't have a $300 sub, I was overpowering the hell out of my JL w0's on a Diamond d6 600.1 instead,probably clipping like a mofo lol.

Anyways tore into the amp and had the feeling I wasn't the first one, the case has definately been off before, and I'm about 80% sure the board has as well, or at least someone attempted with the wrong size screwdriver. I didn't notice anything that stands out, and I checked the rca's and all the terminals for continuity (as best as I knew how to do). There's a few things I noticed though. 

The area where my knife is pointing is noticeably darker and looks like a possible burned area. 

Here's the other side of the board in the same spot. 


Can someone tell me what these Phillips headed adjusters do? I'm wondering if someone screwed with them and now it's eating fuses. 


Whatever this is looks a little messed up too


Here's the last questionable thing I saw, which is the bottom of the gain knob. I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to amps, but I'm not completely lost either. Anyone see anything wrong from the pictures? What should I start checking at this point? 




Sent from my G870a on 38's.


----------

